# Cách phòng bệnh cho trẻ mùa nắng nóng mẹ cần biết



## Dung Mac (13/6/19)

Mùa hè là thời điểm bùng phát các dịch bệnh nguy hiểm như cảm cúm, sốt xuất huyết, tiêu chảy, thủy đậu,…ở trẻ nhỏ. Cha mẹ chú ý các biện pháp phòng bệnh cho trẻ mùa nắng nóng dưới đây để bảo vệ sức khỏe cho con nhé.





​
*CÁC BỆNH TRẺ THƯỜNG GẶP VÀO MÙA HÈ:*











*CÁC BIỆN PHÁP PHÒNG BỆNH CHO TRẺ MÙA NẮNG NÓNG:*

*1. Thực hiện tốt vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm: *
- Vệ sinh sạch sẽ nơi ở và xung quanh nhà.
- Chế độ ăn uống lành mạnh, đủ chất dinh dưỡng để nâng cao sức đề kháng cơ thể. Ăn các thức ăn mềm, lỏng, dễ tiêu, ăn nhiều rau xanh, hoa quả,uống đủ nước.
- Giữ gìn vệ sinh ăn uống cho trẻ: ăn chín uống sôi, không cho trẻ ăn thức ăn đã để tủ lạnh quá lâu, không cho trẻ uống nước đá, ăn đồ ăn quá nóng hoặc quá lạnh, chọn thực phẩm an toàn… là cách phòng bệnh cho trẻ tốt nhất ngừa các bệnh về rối loạn tiêu hóa, truyền nhiễm đường ruột,…
- Nếu trẻ bị tiêu chảy nên uống bù nước cho đủ.

*2. Vệ sinh thân thể sạch sẽ*
- Tắm gội hàng ngày cho bé tránh để ngứa ngáy do mồ hôi, bụi bặm. Thay quần áo cho bé ngay mỗi khi bị ướt hay ra nhiều mồ hôi. Chú ý lau mồ hôi thường xuyên cho bé để tránh bị cảm lạnh, nhiễm nấm, chốc lở, rôm sảy,…
- Lưu ý khi sử dụng điều hòa cho trẻ nhỏ như: chú ý nhiệt độ phòng, không đột ngột ra – vào phòng điều hòa, không ngồi điều hòa quá lâu.
- Chú ý vệ sinh giặt giũ quần áo đi nắng, mũ, khẩu trang cho bé thường xuyên.
- Kiểm tra những vùng da kín thường xuyên, nhất là khi trẻ có biểu hiện ngứa ngáy để phát hiện và điều trị sớm các bệnh ngoài da.
- Rửa tay sạch sẽ trước khi ăn, sau khi đi vệ sinh, sau khi đi chơi về,…
- Dạy trẻ cách che miệng khi ho, hắt hơi

*3. Cho trẻ đi tiêm phòng định kỳ theo quy định của bộ y tế. *






*4. Uống nhiều nước*
Mùa hè, trời nắng nóng, mồ hôi ra nhiều hơn, khiến cơ thể mất đi một lượng lớn nước. Do đó, cần cho bé uống đủ nước, nhất là trẻ bị tiêu chảy, say nắng, hay khi đi chơi, nô đùa vận động, … Lưu ý, tuyệt đối không cho trẻ uống nước đá, đồ uống lạnh.

*5. Diệt muỗi, bọ gậy quanh khu vực nơi ở để phòng tránh bệnh sốt xuất huyết*
- Phun thuốc diệt muỗi, bọ, gián,… thường xuyên
- Dọn dẹp sạch sẽ phòng ngủ, nhà cửa và xung quanh nơi ở để tránh muỗi sinh sôi, lây truyền những bệnh mùa hè. Loại bỏ các ổ chứa nước đọng, vật tích trữ nước dư thừa. Thay nước, cọ rửa chai lọ, bình, chum vại thường xuyên để loại bỏ trứng muỗi.
- Đảm bảo môi trường sống luôn gọn gàng, sạch sẽ, thông thoáng.
- Tránh để muỗi đốt kể cả ban ngày: mắc màn khi ngủ, đốt hương trừ muỗi, thuốc bôi chống muỗi ngoài da, không để trẻ chơi ngoài trời chiều tối (thời điểm muỗi hoạt động mạnh nhất trong ngày).
- Không nên cho trẻ vui chơi hoạt động ở những nơi tối tăm, ao tù, nước đọng.

*Ngoài ra một số vấn đề khác cần chú ý để phòng bệnh cho trẻ mùa hè: *
- Khi ngủ không để quạt xối thẳng vào người, nhất là vùng mặt và đầu.
Khi tắm xong không nên ngồi quạt hay ngồi điều hòa quá lạnh.
- Cho trẻ mặc quần áo vải mềm, thấm hút mồ hôi, rộng, mỏng và thoáng mát
- Nắng nóng, tránh cho trẻ ra ngoài hay vui chơi vào thời điểm tia UV đạt đỉnh điểm từ 9h-16h.
- Khi đi ra ngoài cần trang bị đầy đủ áo chống nắng, mũ nón, tất, bao tay cho trẻ.
- Tránh cho trẻ đến những chỗ đông người, không gian bí bách, ngột ngạt.
-Nên cắt móng tay cho trẻ thường xuyên, giữ móng tay trẻ luôn sạch.

_Nguồn: Giầy tập đi Attipas_​


----------

